

Are Your Sales Reps Missing Important Sales Opportunities? - nickstamoulis
http://brickmarketing.tradepub.com/free/w_sapx232/prgm.cgi

======
pbreit
Is this some kind of joke? Sales opportunities are being missed due to the
ridiculous form one is being asked to fill out to get a stupid white paper
from an irrelevant old geezer of a company (that probably had nothing to do
with the white paper's creation). Yuck.

